# clavier qui ne prend pas le i en compte



## papybidou (28 Août 2011)

Le clavier de l'ipad 2 ne prend pas la lettre i quand on la frappe alors qu'elle
apparaît dans le cadre,difficile de se passer du i, merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2011)

A mon avis, à part un retour SAV je ne vois pas quoi faire d'autre.

Il faudrait tester une application de type dessin et voir si l'emplacement où doit se trouver le i est bien pris en compte.

Cela le fait dans toutes les applications ? À la verticale et l'horizontal ?


----------



## papybidou (31 Août 2011)

le problème se pose seulement sur itunes, j'utilise l'ipad comme écran pour un mac mini (où j'ai rippé une partie de ma cdthèque ) avec iteleport pour
manipuler le mini et remote pour accéder à la bibliothèque.
Lorsque je voudrais modifier le "genre" de musique qui ne correspond pas 
à mon avis depuis " lire les informations"et qui me sert à trier les listes de lecture, le clavier ne me permet pas de taper le i, j'ai essayé toutes les autres touches, pas de problème.


----------



## Lefenmac (31 Août 2011)

papybidou a dit:


> Le clavier de l'ipad 2 ne prend pas la lettre i quand on la frappe alors qu'elle
> apparaît dans le cadre,difficile de se passer du i, merci de votre réponse.




 l y a tout à fat moyen de vvre sans jamas uliser cette touche qu n'est pas s utle qu'on le dt


----------

